# ID help please, peacock ?



## ozpkchris (May 25, 2021)

was told Male showing yellow light blue, Came with some Taiwan Reefs and blocked peacocks. But not sure


----------



## ozpkchris (May 25, 2021)

Picture in tank


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

It doesn't look like anything I recognize, maybe give it more time to settle in and get more color.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure either. Not pure Aulonocara. Not Copidichromis. Seems a lot like Protomelas but not sure if he matches anything. Could be a Protomelas hybrid or something rarer.

With these types of fish, only males get color with maturity. A female would not show such color unless hormoned.


----------



## ozpkchris (May 25, 2021)

He has colored up a bit, I would guess at Protomelas taeniolatus based on images


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Hybrid, probably Protomelas X Scienochromis fryeri


----------

